# Should the cross hairs be centered over the barrel?



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Got my rifle drilled n tapped. Bases put on. Then I tried mounting the scope myself. I’ve messed this up in the past so I’m a little nervous about the result. The crosshairs don’t line up with the barrel. If I messed it up I’m just gonna beg lokey to fix it. I don’t know why I keep thinking I can mount a scope. I’m 2 for 4 on successful diy scope mounting. It has three turrets and one end is bigger than the other so I know I mounted it in the correct position.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I would try another scope, make sure it's not just one that's messed up. Could be your mount, but before you pay someone to mount it for you, try a different scope.


Did you drill and tap it yourself?


I'm no gunsmith, but I hope something I said helps...


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Gunsmith drilled n tapped. It’s a 35mm scope so I don’t have any other scopes that size. I don’t have any others. I haven’t tried adjusting turrets to line it up yet.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

hopefully correcting it doesn't max it out.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Can you have your gunsmith look at it for free?


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

This may be a dumb question, but have you tried shooting it yet?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I’d check to be sure that the two mounts are square in relation to each other. I’d also be checking to see if turning them around 180 degrees sends the crosshairs off to the other side of the barrel or not.

If you turn them around and the crosshairs are then off to the left, then at least you’ll know it’s most likely the mounts and not that the smith drilled the holes incorrectly.

But no, your crosshairs should not be to one side or another and usually you can’t even see the barrel through the scope so....could be a parallax issue and everything is actually ok?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

It’s a ffp scope at 1x I cranked the the windage n it lines up now. Maybe that’s what confused me. I’ve never seen the barrel through the scope before. Also I have a big banded ramped front sight with shiny brass bead. I just put scope on today. Gonna get it to range as soon as I can


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL, there's more than a few tack-driver rifles out there with beer can shims on their scope mounts. 

As long as you had the windage adjustment to align it then you are GTG.

-DallanC


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

It should line up with your barrel, but like Dallan mentioned, if you have plenty of windage left, then you should be fine.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

I have a .22 with a 1-4 on it. It doesnt necessarily look like it lines up with the barrel when I look through the scope, but it shoots lights out so I dont mess with it.


----------

